# Spring time bite on Galveston Bay



## Capt. Blake Sartor (Nov 7, 2012)

The water has warmed up and the fish have responded. Classic spring time patterns are in full effect. Working top waters and corky devils while wade fishing are producing some solid stringers as well as some big trout. Fishing the incoming tide around coves and flats then switching to drains on the outgoing have been steady for trout and reds. Good numbers of fish are staging on drop offs adjacent the shallow flats and readily taking soft plastic lures. We have fish all over the complex, east, west, and trinity bay have all been good choices. Over all it's a good bite drifting or wading just depends on your preference. I have a couple days open this week including Sunday and it looks like a great bite all week. You can reach me at 832-385-2012 thanks. www.galvestontrophycharters.com


----------



## Capt. Blake Sartor (Nov 7, 2012)

Tomorrow opened up for me, looks like a great day for a big trout. I'm thinking the afternoon bite will be really good...


----------



## Capt. Blake Sartor (Nov 7, 2012)

Stracht that booked up. I do have days left in March though.


----------

